# Photos of Moroccan Trellis technique



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

Last year I posted about a project I did in San Diego. I finally got time to post a few pics of the stenciled technique. The recipe is on my Blog for you to check out and try for yourselves. Actually quite simple technique.

http://www.EuropeanPaintandTextures.com look under HOW TO page


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice looking work.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

That is really cool.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats badass!! Great work!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not to fond of the pattern but that's just me....next time make that outlet disappear, it would look better imho


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> I'm not to fond of the pattern but that's just me....next time make that outlet disappear, it would look better imho


Hey will do you walk around looking down at all you see?


OP looks good mang..


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Delta Painting said:


> Hey will do you walk around looking down at all you see?
> 
> 
> OP looks good mang..


Probably


----------

